# Boas > Anacondas >  My green female

## ChrisL

This is Lola my female female.  I picked her up from underground reptiles at the Daytona expo.  The whole set of myths and the stigma behind these animals has made me always want one, and I was able to resist till her.  She's been eating great for me, and is very calm unless I'm late with the food.  She's very good at letting me know she's hungry!  She's in  10gallon critter cage right now and seems cozy, and will be moving up to a 20 or 30 in the very near future.  I'm planning on buying a 6ft vision by the end of the year for her to spend a couple years in, will just need to give it lots of hiding places for now lol.  anyways, on with the pics...

----------


## Shelby

Wow she's very red.. quite pretty!

It's good that she's eating well.. believe it or not anacondas can be finicky.

----------


## Ben_Renick

Awesome looking conda, love the coloring!  Good luck with her! :Sunny:  


Ben R.

----------


## MedusasOwl

Beautiful!

----------


## ChrisL

Thanks for the compliments, she really appreciated them lol.  Yea, I've heard about conda's being finicky so I was def excited when she accepted her first offering.  Only problem now is she always comes at me like she thinks I'm a mouse, but luckily doesn't strike yet...just gets in food-mode just in case lol

----------


## Shelby

Yeah.. beware that they like to strike sideways.. they're not limited to the forward strike typical of most boids and colubrids.. can really catch you off guard! Not that she could do any real damage at that size.. lol

----------


## CeraDigital

WOW, I cannot believe I missed this Chris! Very nice annie; very red! Nice photography too!

----------

